# the CA20E engine?



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

Which cars have it? Looking for replacement engine for the stanza wagon, wondering what I might be able to look for with the same engine.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

mchoffa said:


> Which cars have it? Looking for replacement engine for the stanza wagon, wondering what I might be able to look for with the same engine.


stanza sedan until 1989 and 200sx also until 1989....but the ca20e in the stanza wagon was slightly different internally like with valvetrain.


----------

